# Advice for External Dropper Seat Post: Best Value to Quality



## Mycort (Feb 5, 2021)

I am in the market for a new dropper seat post. I can't do an internal so will be opting for an external one. I've narrowed my search to 3 main brands that have the wire tucked away nicely at the bottom of the post vs one that dangles near the top of the seat. I'd like to know which brand has good quality to value rating. What kind of problems or issues that are known about each brand. Below is the list:

1) PNW Cascade
PNW Components Cascade Dropper Post, 125/150/170mm Travel, External Routing, 3-Year Warranty https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07S242QLB/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_i_DMJ5PT21SRPSKQP32QAB

2) KS E20
KS E20 Bicycle Dropper Seatpost - 30.9, 480/150mm - C228-150-30.9 Amazon.com : KS E20 Bicycle Dropper Seatpost - 30.9, 480/150mm - C228-150-30.9 : Sports & Outdoors

3) Tranz-X Kitsuma
Tranz-X Kitsuma Dropper Post w/External Routing https://www.amazon.com/dp/B087RVN1H5/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_i_W0ZWQRR1SBJYBVTN05RK


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

You need to figure out what size you need. One of your links is to 30.9mm only while another is to 31.6mm only and various lengths. Get the wrong size and you'll be crying. PNW has a page that explains it better than I ever could so go there first.

In answer to your question: All else being equal, I'd choose the PNW for the warranty/support followed by the Tranz-X, though I've had neither of them. I had a KS e20 for about 2 months before selling the bike it was on. It worked fine, but was a tad slow for my taste. I also only paid $80 for it so wasn't too disappointed at that pricepoint. I would recommend OneUp, but they only do internal.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Any frame builder can easily make a slot and source the rubber seal for an internal cable.


----------



## Mycort (Feb 5, 2021)

Thanks for the advice and info. Yes, my original seat post diameter is 31.6. Your right and I made that mistake. I got a 150mm and it was too tall for me. Luckily a local bike shop mechanic educated me and advised 125mm travel for my height. Fortunately I was able returned the seat post.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

have a brand x ascend ii, cheap, and works great, better than my ks lev ci.

Aos there is a whole entire dropper post forum here, so maybe have a browse of a few threads in there.


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

milehi said:


> Any frame builder can easily make a slot and source the rubber seal for an internal cable.


Yup, I drilled a hole in my aluminium frame for that.
Even got the okay from the manufacturer but if the op has carbon that might not work.


----------



## Ironchefjon (Mar 23, 2007)

noapathy said:


> You need to figure out what size you need. One of your links is to 30.9mm only while another is to 31.6mm only and various lengths. Get the wrong size and you'll be crying. PNW has a page that explains it better than I ever could so go there first.
> 
> In answer to your question: All else being equal, I'd choose the PNW for the warranty/support followed by the Tranz-X, though I've had neither of them. I had a KS e20 for about 2 months before selling the bike it was on. It worked fine, but was a tad slow for my taste. I also only paid $80 for it so wasn't too disappointed at that pricepoint. I would recommend OneUp, but they only do internal.


That is indeed the most thorough dropper sizing guide I've ever seen. Luckily for me, being 6 foot 3 with an above average inseam, my choice is always "as long as possible", especially with bike these days having such short seat tube.


----------



## Mycort (Feb 5, 2021)

How is the quality and performance of the TranzX brand? Is it slow like KS E20? These sell really cheap on eBay that includes cable and lever too.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Another piece of advice, get the 30.9 and a shim.
This was discussed on another thread. 
If you ever switch frames it gives you the flexibility to keep the dropper if the next frame has a smaller seat post dia.


----------



## diamondback1x9 (Dec 21, 2020)

Mycort said:


> How is the quality and performance of the TranzX brand? Is it slow like KS E20? These sell really cheap on eBay that includes cable and lever too.


the transx is super fast, my first dropper post i have ever had but it is really fast and has no issues. make sure you don't make the seat collar too tight or the seatpost will bind and go up really slow (happens with most dropper posts).


----------



## Mycort (Feb 5, 2021)

Awesome and thanks a lot for the advice with Tranzx brand.


----------

